# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  العثور على العائلة الاردنية المختفية فـي بيروت

## معاذ ملحم

العثور على العائلة الاردنية المختفية فـي بيروت


 اكد مصدر مسؤول في وزارة الخارجية ان الاجهزة المختصة اللبنانية عثرت ليلة امس الاول على العائلة الاردنية التي اختفت منذ عدة ايام في بيروت ،وان جميع افراد العائلة بخير .
وقال المصدر لـ ( بترا ) ان الجهود الاردنية التي قامت بها وزارة الخارجية والسفارة الاردنية في بيروت بتوجيهات مباشرة من جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وبمتابعة حثيثة من رئيس الوزراء وبالتعاون مع السلطات اللبنانية المختصة اثمرت بالعثور على العائلة الاردنية المفقودة في بيروت منذ عشرة ايام.
واضاف ان السلطات اللبنانية ابلغت سفيرنا في بيروت الليلة الماضية بالعثور على العائلة المفقودة بعد ان تم العثور اولا على سيارة العائلة.
واكد السفير الاردني في بيروت زياد المجالي لـ ( بترا ) ان جميع افراد العائلة بصحة جيدة وان السفارة ستقوم بتامين عودتهم الى ذويهم في الاردن فور انتهاء السلطات اللبنانية من اجراءات التحقيق للوقوف على تفاصيل الحادثة واسبابها. وعلمت '' الراي '' ان السفارة الاردنية في بيروت رتبت اجراءات عودة افراد العائلة الاردنية الى الاردن حيث من المرجح ان تكون العائلة وصلت جوا الى عمان ليلة امس .
وكان وزير الخارجية الدكتور صلاح الدين البشير اجرى اتصالين هاتفيين مع وزيري الخارجية والداخلية اللبنانيين عبر فيهما عن شكر الاردن للحكومة اللبنانية على الاهتمام الذي حظيت به هذه القضية والجهود التي بذلتها سلطات الامن اللبنانية للعثور على العائلة الاردنية.
وقال البشير ان هذه الحادثة تؤكد قدرة اجهزة الامن اللبناني وكفاءتها في الحفاظ على امن لبنان وزواره . واضاف ان لبنان سيبقى الوجهة المفضلة للسائح الاردني متمنيا للبنان دوام التقدم والازدهار.
وكانت الاردنية هاجر ابو سليم (29 عاما) وبناتها رهف (8 سنوات) ورؤى (5 سنوات) ورند (4 سنوات) قد اختفين وفقد اثرهن في الثاني من الشهر الحالي امام فندق ''بو ريفاج'' في بيروت .
وذكرت وسائل الاعلام اللبنانية امس انه تم العثور في منطقة صبرا بعد منتصف ليل امس الاول على الام الاردنية وبناتها الثلاث اللواتي اختفين قبل اسابيع في محيط فندق ''البوريفاج''، حيث نجحت قوى الامن الداخلي في تحديد مكانهن بعد تحديد موقع سيارتهن. ونقلن على الاثر الى ثكنة بربر الخازن لاجراء التحقيقات اللازمة.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب وين كانو مختفيين وشو السبب!!!!
شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

زهرة شكلك ما بتابعي المواضيع اللي انا بنزلها 

انا نزلت موضوع عن اختفاء العائلة الاردنيه من زمان  وهاي الرابط للموضوع فيكي تفتحيه وتقرأيه اختي :

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8683

وعلى ما اعتقد يا زهرة انهم اختطفوا ب لبنان من قبل اشخاص مجهولين 

و اليوم تم العثور عليهم 

مشكوورة على سؤالك 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> زهرة شكلك ما بتابعي المواضيع اللي انا بنزلها 
> 
> انا نزلت موضوع عن اختفاء العائلة الاردنيه من زمان  وهاي الرابط للموضوع فيكي تفتحيه وتقرأيه اختي :
> 
> http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8683
> 
> وعلى ما اعتقد يا زهرة انهم اختطفوا ب لبنان من قبل اشخاص مجهولين 
> 
> و اليوم تم العثور عليهم 
> ...


معاذ اذا انت شكلك ما بتقرأ اخبارك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مشكوووور ابو شريك على الخبر الحلو زيك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا والله يا احمد انا بقرأها بس انا مو مركز لأني روحت من الجامعه متأخر شوي 

وبعديها رحت على البيت اتغديت و نزلت على المحل لأني زهقان من قعدة البيت

----------


## زهره التوليب

لا يامعاذ انا مابقرأ كل المواضيع بالمنتدى لكن سمعت الخبر بالاخبار...ولحد هلا ماتوضح شو سبب اختفائهم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صح كلامك يا زهرة التوليب بأنه ما توضح شو سبب احتفائهم لأنه اصلا ما حد بيعرف شو سبب اختفاء العائله الاردنيه 

بس الشي المنيح بالمشكله انه وجدت العائله الاردنيه

----------


## ملحم انا

معذره  ليس كل ما يكتب او يسمع او يقراء حقيقه 

                  كون حذر اكتر في تقل المعلومه

----------

